# Tealight wicks?



## deb_bee (Jul 16, 2005)

Does anyone have a suggestion for wick in a tealight candle? I'm a beginning candlemaker, and working with natural beeswax (no additives like color or scent). I've tried several different kinds/sizes of wick in tealight cups but none give me the burn that I would like. The best I've tried so far is the 6/0 wick used for large pillar candles, but that flame burns too high initially and the candles don't last long. 

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I buy the pretabbed tealite wicks from Better Bee, they work well and are a great time saver. Cost is .04 ea before shipping.
Sheri


----------



## deb_bee (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks, Sheri! I found those and ordered some this morning. Do you hot glue them to the tealight cup? or just pour?

Debbie


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Debbie
I use little glue dots, they are just a little smaller than the tabs, but I think you could glue gun them too, I just have all these dots....... One caveat, if the wax is too hot the wicks will tip cuz the glue melts enough to not hold.
Sheri


----------



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

I use these wicks also. The flame goes down quite low after it has burned for 15 or 20 minutes. It's almost like the wick is too small. Then it recovers and burns for seven or eight hours. We pour about an 
1/8" of wax in the tealight cup and let it set up. It only takes a minute or two. Then we straighten the wick and pour the rest of the wax.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

>>>>We pour about an
1/8" of wax in the tealight cup and let it set up. .... Then we straighten the wick and pour the rest of the wax.<<<<

Good idea, Phil! I'm gonna try that.
Sheri


----------



## deb_bee (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks very much, for all the information! I saw the glue dots, but for my test candles was using hot glue. I can't wait to get the new wicks in and see how they do. Most of the wicks that I tried had a very small flame, so I'm hoping these will burn nicely. Do you know what they are made of? It did not say on the website.

Debbie


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Does any know if you can recycle the regular tea light containers?? I burn lots of tealights and have been saving them thinking that I might be able to recycle and reuse them with beeswax. Thanks a bunch.


----------

